# Newest member of the team



## Lou (Mar 11, 2012)

Members, please welcome your newest moderator, Butcher.


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 11, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS RICHARD!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 11, 2012)

Congradulations we know you will do a great job. 8)


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 11, 2012)

:shock: Right on!!!! :mrgreen: 
Congrats Man!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 11, 2012)

Very Cool. Congrats Richard,you deserve it bud.
Johnny


----------



## joem (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes a new mod to slap my knuckles :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 11, 2012)

Butcher is very deserving of the honor. Congrats brother!


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 11, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Butcher is very deserving of the honor. Congrats brother!




+1


----------



## brafforda (Mar 11, 2012)

congrats man... :lol:


----------



## Geo (Mar 11, 2012)

nice going.

congratulations Butcher!!


----------



## glondor (Mar 11, 2012)

Super job Butcher. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 11, 2012)

Very good selection to an already great team. Congratulations!

Jim


----------



## adam_mizer (Mar 11, 2012)

Great choice!
Always has a very good positive reply.
Way to go Mr. Butcher.

John


----------



## mjgraham (Mar 11, 2012)

Good Job!


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats Butcher.

Indeed a wise choice !


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## butcher (Mar 11, 2012)

I am honored, as many of the members here would make great moderators, I am unsure why they picked me, I love this forum, and hopefully I can do a good job, I will do my best, to help all of us keep this forum the best place to learn and help each other.

Now I will just have to learn that job, and hopefully the great members of this forum can help me.

your humble servant.
Butcher


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats Butcher, I'm sure you'll do just fine. 8)


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 11, 2012)

You look good in green! :mrgreen:


----------



## old thompson (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice!

I'm sure Butcher will do an outstanding job as moderator.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 12, 2012)

Another great addition to the team.


----------



## oldgeek (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats!

You are a perfect addition to a wonderful team.


----------



## kuma (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
I just wanted to say congratulations to you Butcher , nice work chief!!  
All the best chief , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 12, 2012)

I used my telepathic skills on moderators and now I see it worked. :lol: 
Good job mods, again you picked one of the best from here.


----------



## slickdogg (Mar 12, 2012)

Attaboy !


----------



## mdghamon (Mar 12, 2012)

An outstanding choice and a truly well earned appointment. It goes to prove there is no other forum that can compare.


----------



## publius (Mar 13, 2012)

'Grats Butcher!


----------



## Claudie (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the promotion Butcher. You have a way with words that few people have, a way of understanding of what people need. I am sure you will do a fantastic job as a moderator of this great forum.


----------



## trashmaster (May 16, 2012)

:lol: Congrats Butcher  

I can just see your new licens plates "" GRF MOD "" :mrgreen:


----------



## scrappile (Dec 1, 2012)

8) A Solid Gold Choice ,congratulations


----------

